
Shanghai Introducing Facial Recognition Drug Collection Terminals - atlasunshrugged
https://www.scmp.com/tech/policy/article/3046346/shanghai-introduces-facial-recognition-drug-collection-terminals-combat
======
g82918
Terminal seems a very apt word.

